# The Bush fire...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The Bush fire started last Saturday and now is 150,000 acres and is only 7% contained. Human caused.. Vechile fire. It's the shaded area on top. The smaller one was the Sawtooth fire.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

View of the Superstition Mountains with the Bush fire burning the Four Peaks in the background. 6/16/2020


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

And then you have the Bighorn fire 100 miles south of me near Tucson. It's 31,208 acres and 40% contained.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bighorn fire


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hot enough for spontaneous combustion from what I've seen lately.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pilgrams and hotdogs----->

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Pilgrams and hotdogs----->
> 
> awprint:


Idiots and fire.... fireworks coming soon to a wooded area near you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They had a spot from a big fire last year flare up here and it was reported and put out that same day. The peat can carry the fire over the winter and come back the following season, I have seen fire come to the surface in the winter and start burning again with small flames for several years in a row.


----------

